# Victorian Christmas steam train



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I live about 15 miles from a small restored railway museum. The WW&F Railway museum is a small volunteer run extablishment. it started from scratch on an old long abandoned section of the Wiscasset, Waterville and Farmington Railway. Over about 15 years, by volunteer labor it has grown into a nice little railway. They restored this Vulcan former plantation engine and are currently restoring Sandy River #5/SR&RL #6/Kennebec Central #4/ WW&F #9 to like new condition. It is coming along well and should be a beautiful little two foot gauge engine. 

I took this video last weekend during their annual Victorian Christmas train. There was a light snowfall which made it pretty and the steam effects vigorous.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Eric, thank's for sharing.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It seems that another Maine two footer is again in steam! this is the former Monson RR #4 which had been down with boiler issues for a couple of years.



This is the Maine Narrowgauge Museum on the Portland waterfront. I did not take this video but enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric; 

Thanks for sharing both videos. The only downside is that now I am homesick for the W,K&S again. The tracks were standard gauge and the Porters weighed 45 and 65 tons, but the "neighborhood railroad" flavor was the same. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric thanks for posting the steam videos. The only thing better than watching steam engines is riding on them. Steam trains are a living thing.


----------

